# The Airing of (Fishing) Grievances



## deltaoscar

I hate that every knot I tie winds up in the spot on the split ring where it comes together.

I hate when I fish all day and get skunked only to come home and find everyone else on OGF caught record numbers of fish.

I hate when carp scare the crap out of me while I'm wading.

I hate when I try to cast without opening the bail on my spinning reel.

I hate it when I find someone fishing at my secret spot.

I hate when I tie the perfect knot and instead of cutting off the tag end I cut the main line.

I hate when the river is blown out and I have the day off.


----------



## SConner

Ah, let festivus begin with the airing of grievances!


----------



## steelmagoo

I hate when I drop my last sinking rapala or hand-tied jig while wading butt-deep on a nice rocky point.

I hate when I snap the tip off a brand new or favorite pole while walking through the woods. gets old after the second or third.

I hate when I forget the vexilar.


----------



## steelmagoo

I hate when I drop a minnow down the front of my waders and can't find it until I get back to the truck.


----------



## chadwimc

Since it 'tis the season...

I hate the people that feel so entitled that they think *MY* land is theirs to use as they please. The same people have probably never paid any taxes in their lives. Much less upkeep or insurance or...

When do we get to "feats of strength" ???


----------



## Dandrews

I hate when you pick up your dry box only to find out (the hard way) that you didnt lock the lid down.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

HATE it when gather up most of the absolute `necessities` and battle your way thru the woods and overgrowth to get to the best spot on the lake (at sunset no less ), get out there, set up getting ready and THEN find out you left A: the tackle box, B: your pole or C: your illumination device...(Deleted !)


----------



## BornWithGills

chadwimc said:


> When do we get to "feats of strength" ???


Does this mean this thread can't end until someone pins OSG?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

I hate when fishing in waders in the spring falling 5 feet from the bank at the end of the day. Also, having a brain fart and lipping a saugfish of any kind. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A

I hate that my boys won't fish more often with me.

I hate that I don't have a boat and still believe it's going to make a huge difference if I did.

I hate waking up in the middle of the night and finding out the hard way my oldest boy didn't put the dog out like he said.

I cannot stand people with a sense if self entitlement, lack of common courtesy, and no common sense.

....but I love this bar.....

Mr. A


----------



## Mason52

You guys watch to much Seinfeld. That episode was on last night. By the way I sent my donation to The Human Fund this morning... Happy Festivus...


----------



## fishwhacker

I hate that fishing isnt my job and dont get to do it 40 hrs a week.


----------



## Intimidator

I hate that reels do not reset themselves to the proper drag, after you max it out to pull free from a snag...then you hook a fish of a lifetime!.
I hate that everytime I wear water proof boots, so my feet stay dry....I fall in and the rest of me gets soaked!


----------



## catmando

I hate it when someone invades your personal space while fishing or hunting.

I hate when pigs leave trash on the shore while fishing.

I hate jet skiers and the morons that fly by you while fishing a spot.

People that take up 2 lanes at the boat ramp.

Find someone wading your favorite spot with a stringer full of smallmouth.

Crappie fisherman fishing 50' off your decoys during duck season.

I can go on, but I may get another warning from the ofg moderator for my choice of words...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

I hate wading in the river and getting small rocks stuck in my shoes or sandals ...


----------



## Salmonid

Not being able to find shad when im headed out to catfish

Tourney fishing and finding someone else in your first spot

Forgetting your raingear

Loosing quality fish just outside of net 
range

Having 1 of the boat batterys crap out on you

Reading reports on here while im working

Salmonid 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Mangler

Salmonid said:


> Reading reports on here while im working
> 
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's a love/hate type deal with me. Envious at times, motivated most others.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler

I can also say cutting off your line instead of tag has been pretty aggravating.

I also despise and wish to legally hunt some day; bank litterers and any other for that matter. (Yes I said litterers)

As an east wood mp fisher, I hate jet skiers, speed boaters who enjoy going in really fast circles apparently, and people more and more I am noticing. 

Most of all, I HATE leaving the water!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes

I hate it when I cast a jig and minnow and hear two splashes.

I hate it when I get to full speed before realizing that I forgot to pull the anchor back in.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

1. I hate it when cat fisherman leave chicken livers on the shore!
2. I hate when a snag breaks loose and lodges into you.
3. I hate when I see a basket full of crappies and not one of them is longer than 5 inches. 
4. I hate the fact that I allow work to keep me from fishing as much as I would like. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boogieman

I hate it when your line rapes up on your rod tip when flipping, people that dont know what they are doing at the ramp, skiers that buzz you when at shore fishing,people that pass you in slow no wake in tournaments, an most of all i hate the price of gas its killing me!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216

I hate it when fishing for steelhead, I look away from my bobber for a second, then look back to where it should be. And it's not there...ensue hook set only too see the bobber two feet away. 

I also hate my buddies bailing out on me too fish with me at the last second. 
Hence OGF! 
Merry Christmas everyone! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dandrews

I hate hiking through the woods to get to a secret spot out in the middle of nowhere, only to find out Ive got the wrong rod tip for my two piece rod.


----------



## Dandrews

deltaoscar said:


> I hate when I tie the perfect knot and instead of cutting off the tag end I cut the main line.


What I hate more than that is when you do it when its cold, you've lost most of the feeling/coordination in your fingers and spent what seemed like forever tying the knot in the first place.


----------



## Roscoe

I hate it when these Cowboys that have some $$$,buy a big boat with no previous experience on ettique and get on the lake and run full bore and come so close when your fishing,that it just swamps your boat.And they usually don't learn the 1st time so the 2nd time you gotta put a stop to it.If the Marina is built at C.C.,it will just get worse with bigger boats driven by the Cowboys.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I hate dumping one of the little boxes I take wading inside my backpack. I seem to have a talent for that.

Likewise spilling jigheads all down in the rocks.

Nettles. I mean why would a loving God create such a thing?

Getting line wrapped around the base of your spool on a spinning reel.


----------



## Crawdude

I hate when my ego gets the best of me and I think I can handle walking through a patch of nettles with shorts on. It always ends with me running into the water screaming like a psycho.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51

I really hate it when I get to lake erie and find out the df/gps is setting at home.

I hate to start rigging my downriggers just to find out we didn't load the weights

I hate taking 500 worms to lake erie in a 12 volt cooler then about half way there it pukes on me.

just to many to list but as you get alittle older the list goes on and on and on, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Baba Ganoush

Hate it when I catch myself.Got a 3 treble rapala caught in a bush over hanging a feeder creek I was fishing at CC.Wouldn't come loose easily so I gave it a good yank.(braid line) That puppie came out of there at warp speed. Only had time to turn my head sideways.Rear treble stuck in my eyelid,middle in my cheek, and the front treble got me in the corner of the mouth.After about 20 minutes of self surgery, good as new and went back to fishing.Strange thing is there were several people fishing a bit down stream and saw me standing there with a rapala hanging off my face and not 1 of them ask if I needed help............


----------



## Bassbme

This is a great thread. And some of the responses are a hoot...... Walking through nettles in shorts? LOL Sorry...... but that's funny. 

I hate it when people block ramps with their boats. 

I hate it when inconsiderate shore fisherman are parked or fishing on boat ramp docks.

I hate it when I arrive at the lake on tournament day and find the wind blowing 20 mph or more.

I hate it when I stubbornly try and fish a location that is out in that 20 mph or more wind. lol 

I hate that you can't legally blow a hole big enough to sink the boat of the pleasure boater, that is taking pleasure in trying to swamp your boat with their wake.

I hate it when a hornet somehow finds your boat while you're hundreds of yards off shore, and refuses to leave until it stings you or makes you almost fall out of the boat as you try to swat it.

I hate it when you've finally swatted the aforementioned hornet and knocked it into the water, only to watch it somehow fly away as you're laughing and talking bad about its momma.


----------



## trailbreaker

i hate it when i'm snagged some times i get the lure free other i don't.. i'm like catmando i hate it when people are to close except dandrews and delta oscar
i hate it when people leaves line behind a bird could get tangled in it or a hook
in in it i see alot of it at winton woods when we was walking our dog
i spot it making sure there are no hooks then i take it to the PCV pipe for recycling, when e_lin and i fished he would pick up trash people are pigs and don't care wonder if they do that at home


----------



## Whaler

Boy ! I see so many things on here to hate about fishing I wonder why we go at all ! Lol


----------



## rminerd

Well last night I went to Huron for some walleye and maybe a half hour in I cast and hear a splash 
I go to retrieve my lure but find that the splash had in fact been the handle on my reel 
I hate gear mishaps


----------



## ironman172

WOW a bunch of haters....should watch the video about complaining on here

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=246684


----------



## Bait catcher

I hate it when your gonna launch the boat but the OL has to pee so she locks the doors with the truck running,of course only one set of keys.


----------



## Deazl666

I hate being outfished by my nonfishing spouse at Lake St. Clair;

I hate being propositioned for sex by a truck-driver in the woods whilst trying to land a big smallmouth;

I hate it when I realize, upon making my first cast, that I missed a guide on my rod and I ESPECIALLY hate it when that rod is a fly rod and I've already tied two nymphs onto my leader;

I hate it when the biggest creek smallie I've ever seen, despite repeated efforts, can't get her mouth around that eight inch striped shiner I just caught and decided to use as bait;

I hate it when a three-foot gar swims up from behind and passes between my legs (in ten inches of clear water) and nearly giving me a heart attack; 

I hate stepping off the bank and into a hole - that's deeper than I am tall - in the Mad River in December, and learning the hard way why a wading belt is so important;

I hate spending the day fishing between passing groups of kayakers and canoeists and having to answer the same question over and over: "Catch anything?" 

I hate it when my F.O. sauger turns out to be a saugeye...


----------



## fishincontrol

I hate it when as soon as I get on a productive fishing spot, the wife or dog has to pee and will not leave me alone until we leave, even though we just left the ramp a few minutes ago.

I hate it when I catch a decent fish and lose that exact lure on the next cast.

I hate other peoples' boat ramp etiquette.

I hate breaking rod tips.

I hate when a smallmouth hits right at my feet when wading and I scream like a little girl.

I hate when anything touches my leg underwater when wading in low light.

I hate warming spells mid December after ice has started forming.


----------



## geoffoquinn

I hate when I have to pack up and leave.


----------



## co-angler

I hate when my line wraps around the end if my rod and I, not knowing, cast and my lure lands somewhere in the next county.

I hate taking my nephew or friends kid fishing, get them on the water, tell them what they should throw and then the little kid insists on throwing the lures his gramma gave him for Christmas.

I hate when those same kids catch a bigger fish than I do on said outing. 

I hate when I run the line through all of the eyelets, tie on my rig then discover that I didn't have the bail on my spinning rod open when I started!

I hate when an awesome thread is running strong and someone complains about the "haters".

I hate when I'm fishing and some other fisherman comes walking upstream, straight to me and insists on talking to me for some 45 minutes.

I hate when I just finish spending 20-30 minutes at a productive hole only to get skunked then another angler comes in behind me and catches their PB!

I hate it when I wait patiently for a sale on that awesome baitcaster, pull the trigger and dump the cash on it and then find that only a few weeks later that I coulda saved another 40 bucks!

I hate going to BPS for my favorite tube and they are sold out and won't get them in for another 2 weeks!

I hate getting that lightning strike hit, mike Tyson fight, the KNOWING that you have a 20+ inch smallie on that turns out to be a drum.

I hate waiting at a meeting place (at the agreed time) and your pal that lives 40 minutes away sends you a text that says, " I'm leaving my house now"
#%¥#!?$+#!

I hate that I love fishing so much and yet I find so much that I hate about it.....


----------



## All Eyes

I hate it when you get to the lake right after Chuck Norris went fishing.


----------



## PerchGuy

I hate it when I get up at 4 in the morning in Westerville to head for Lake Erie because the forecast called for south winds 10 knots or less and 2 feet or less waves and then I get there to find NNE winds 10 to 20 knots and 2 to 4 feet waves.


----------



## TRAILGATOR

I hate the fact that I have to carry my phone on me at all times for work and almost everytime the first fish I am reeling in, work calls...My fishing buddy says that it is "unreal".


----------



## JimmyMac

I hate when someone walks up with their dog not on a leash, at least you think its a dog though at that size it may be a horse. All the while your feeling out your rod to see if you think it makes a decent vicious dog control device... 


You fished half the night already and finally a fish is on the line! Until your fish is a soft shell turtle that you had no idea got that big! 


You are fishing at night alone, not even crickets making noise and suddenly you get a hint of a bite, your senses heighten as you anticipate the fish taking your line, complete tunnel vision sets in and all of the sudden.... WAAAABOOOOSSSSHHHH!!! A freakin huge beaver just smacked his tail on the water 5ft to your left. You then check in your truck for clean underwear.


----------



## TRAILGATOR

JimmyMac said:


> A freakin huge beaver just smacked his tail on the water 5ft to your left. You then check in your truck for clean underwear.


Careful Out THERE!!!
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/0...-aggressive-beavers-attack-people-in-belarus/


----------



## Deazl666

I hate it when a friendly old angler insists on chatting me up during the last 20 minutes of daylight on the river...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lrobison24

Hate it when you head to your spot for the day and forget to check if there's ice and show up and it's all iced over... That didn't happen to me today


----------



## godukies

I hate it when you get to the best hole you have come across all day and you get hung up on the first cast.

When you really try to air out a cast for maximum distance and the top half of your pole comes flying off. 

When a fish hits your lure just as you are pulling it out of the water and it scares you. 

When you make a perfect cast but your lure hangs up on your line.


----------



## monte39

I hate when you drive a hour to a spot on the river realize you forgot your waders drive an hour back home then another hour back to the river and get skunked.


----------



## yak-cat

i hate waiting till March to use the awesome fishing gear i got for Christmas


----------



## trailbreaker

i hate it when i fought a northern pike and the line would snap and watch the line go past me happened when i lived in northern MN


----------



## sbino18

I hate when using fluorocarbon and cast out a rats nest of line twists. 

I hate when you have all day to fish but your batteries are dead. (Electric only lakes)

I hate when you have a tough day some one at the ramp claims they had their best.

I hate when I let catching fish get in the way of my fishing. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chuckmistr

I hate buying "live" bait that's only alive for about 15 minutes after you leave the store.

I hate when I have every color and shape of plastic worm known to man...except the one they appear to be biting on.

I REALLY hate setting the hook on a monster fish - and feeling the line go slack as it snaps.

I hate the sound of waders tearing as you trip over a piece of submerged barbed wire in freezing cold water.

I hate small boats in big waves. In fact, I hate big waves in general.

I hate hearing: "You should have been here yesterday".


----------



## Carver

I hate it when I can't go fishing


----------



## EnonEye

...that my son never gets to go with me anymore...
...getting old...
...driving 90 minutes , arriving well before daylight, and taking my .22 rifle to the deer stand instead of the shotgun...


----------



## Deazl666

I hate it when sorting through my hardbaits I can't tell a floater from a sinker from a shadrap from an xrap from a deep diver to a shallow diver, and so on...

(Note to Rapala: Please start coding your lures...)


----------



## Salmonid

after some thought, I realized one that really gets my goat and has to do with this forum....

I really hate when someone posts a "obviously not as big as stated" fish and all the people on here defend them..that really ticks me off more then anything.

Wanna know why its my business?, because those folks give all anglers a bad name and that ever looming "all fishermen are liars" stigma...Im a tourney angler and have weighed enough fish of about all species to know what that fish should weigh... 

Sorry but I guess Im a hater now, who's with me?...

Salmonid


----------



## Roscoe

Salmonid said:


> after some thought, I realized one that really gets my goat and has to do with this forum....
> 
> I really hate when someone posts a "obviously not as big as stated" fish and all the people on here defend them..that really ticks me off more then anything.
> 
> Wanna know why its my business?, because those folks give all anglers a bad name and that ever looming "all fishermen are liars" stigma...Im a tourney angler and have weighed enough fish of about all species to know what that fish should weigh...
> 
> Sorry but I guess Im a hater now, who's with me?...
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, have you ever spoke up when this situation comes up? Maybe some just don't care when they encounter a Bigger than not fish story.But I think Fishermen will always have that tag "Liars" stigma.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


----------



## Salmonid

Roscoe, one time I voiced my opinion and got a verbal lashing for it from many members so now as hard as it is I just bite my tongue...

Also im not saying the tourney guys are any better because there are many who more then exaggerate when it comes to whats in the box at the end of the day. 

Salmonid


----------



## sbino18

Not only do tourney guys lie about what they have in the box but also how many they caught and how they lost a couple big fish. Makes me wonder how these so-called good fishermen lose so many fish. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

Salmonid said:


> after some thought, I realized one that really gets my goat and has to do with this forum....
> 
> I really hate when someone posts a "obviously not as big as stated" fish and all the people on here defend them..that really ticks me off more then anything.
> 
> Wanna know why its my business?, because those folks give all anglers a bad name and that ever looming "all fishermen are liars" stigma...Im a tourney angler and have weighed enough fish of about all species to know what that fish should weigh...
> 
> Sorry but I guess Im a hater now, who's with me?...
> 
> Salmonid


Yes, I feel the same way. I was called a bully for calling someone out earlier this year. I believe I was called a hater too. I've seen a 19.75" smallie and many in the 17-18" range, the size difference is very noticible. Most of the '20 inch smallie' reports just got ignored this year because it was very obvious they were ridiculous.


----------



## Stampede

This can be a good place to get a sore tougue.

I hate at 3:00 in the morning,people on the dock fishing won't move without giving you crap.


----------



## PerchGuy

I hate it when I remember to put the plug in the boat AFTER I have parked the truck.

I hate it when I lay down on the floor of the boat to insert the plug from the inside to keep the boat from sinking while I run to get the truck, only to later discover that the smartphone in my pocket was underwater.

I hate it when I discover that putting a soaked smartphone in rice does nothing to bring it back to life.

I hate it when I snap a big twig while sneaking up on my favorite crappie bush when wading.

I hate it when I get to my favorite crappie bush and immediately get snagged, messing up the bush.

I hate it someone in a boat sees me catching crappies while wading and immediately runs their boat into the other side of the bush I am fishing.

I hate it when I am catching crappies out of a bush and hook a big catfish or bass.

I hate it when I drive all the way to Lake Erie to perch fish and can't find any shiners.

I hate it when I am forced to buy frozen shiners only to find that most of them are thinner than my hook.

I hate it when I get knots in braided line that are impossible to untangle. 

I hate it when every treble hook on my lure gets tangled in the landing net including the one on the fish's mouth.


----------



## trailbreaker

there's a bait shop on US 2 the guys an emt next time see if he has shiners


----------



## PerchGuy

I hate it when I drive all the way to Lake Erie to catch 30 perch and I am done in an hour.

I hate it when I drive all the way to Lake Erie and it takes me all day to catch 30 perch.

I hate it when I am catching perch and gobies move in and run them off.


----------



## Matulemj

Salmonid said:


> after some thought, I realized one that really gets my goat and has to do with this forum....
> 
> I really hate when someone posts a "obviously not as big as stated" fish and all the people on here defend them..that really ticks me off more then anything.
> 
> Wanna know why its my business?, because those folks give all anglers a bad name and that ever looming "all fishermen are liars" stigma...Im a tourney angler and have weighed enough fish of about all species to know what that fish should weigh...
> 
> Sorry but I guess Im a hater now, who's with me?...
> 
> Salmonid


That's my number one pet peeve. If i got 20" smallie out of small water it would have 20 pictures taken of it next to measuring tape and something to reference it's size. So many of the "20 inchers" this year were seriously 3"-4" short of that and it is so painfully obvious and people still defend the OP.

This and cabrewers. Cabrewers grind my gears. I cabrew often, but when I go out we keep to ourselves and keep the peace. Too many kids screaming at every riffle with empty beer cans floating next to them. And the ol' "catch anything!?" question can only be answered so many times before you go crazy.


----------



## Mason52

I wouldn't say I hate it, but duck hunters that leave their decoys out all season on my favorite points when regs clearly state that they are to be removed after each days hunt (on state property anyway) kind of tics me off. You also never can tell for sure if their there unless you see their boat or hear them blowing calls.


----------



## kingofamberley

I hate it when I check the water levels online, it looks alright, then I drive all the way to the river and it is high and chocolatey anyways.

I hate it when I am all excited to try out a new lure, and then I snag and lose it on the first cast.

I hate it when I am too engrossed in the fishing and forget to drink enough water, and then get a headache from dehydration.

I get annoyed when I get skunked, but I am a firm believer that time outdoors is never time wasted.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## partlyable

I hate it when pitching docks or trolling and someone comes and parks their boat 40 yards in front of you exactly where your going. Or worse yet drive by slowly watch you catch a fish and then park 40 yards in front of you and try to replicate what your doing...




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Baba Ganoush

Hate it when,"one more cast",turns out to be,"one more cast"............


----------



## yakfish

I hate that I have to log onto the internet to get my "fishing fix"

I hate that it is still winter


----------



## Mr. A

Sorry for posting again but I hate....

Getting barbed in the quick of your thumbnail by a pesky bullhead slightly larger than your bait.

Catching fish, slightly larger than your bait.

Getting the "when are you coming home" text when I'm having a great day fishing.

Making what looks to be a perfect cast get snagged as soon as it goes in the water.

Hearing "this is more important," when the wife makes plans over a pre approved fishing trip.

That my dad has lost interest in fishing and my grandpa isn't around to go with me either.

Mr. A


----------



## Photog

I hate that my doctor was right on insisting I get a tetanus shot when she heard I was making lures....

I hate the new dam south of Prospect and knowing that a bunch of fish are ending up in a reservoir we will never be able to fish....

I hate Cabela's Whuppin' Sticks...


----------



## gulfvet

I hate seeing people who don't need the fish (having arrived in a brand new Escalade or Mercedes), take home baskets full of white bass night after night.

I hate when people come out to public waters to yell back and forth to each other across said water.

I hate when people come out to public waters to stage traveling versions of the Jerry Springer or Maury Povich show by arguing and grousing at each other the whole time they are out.

I won't say I hate wind when I'm trying to flyfish but I'm certainly not a fan.

I also have no large love for the ridiculous boaters at Eastwood who routinely run far too close to the shore and often come down to the inlet to anchor exactly where I was just casting.


I hate that my eyesight has recently made it necessary for me to abandon the improved clinch not altogether and adopt the Perfection Loop for most of my fishing because it is easier to tie when visually impaired.


----------



## TRAILGATOR

I hate the fact that my lure will hook everthing possible above the water and won't let go without force but any silly fish can shake it off like the water off a duck's back.


----------



## trailbreaker

i hate when my line is wrapped around the rod when i cast.. i have to stop
to fix it or before i go fishing my line is knoted up


----------



## gulfvet

Chuckmistr said:


> I hate hearing: "You should have been here yesterday".


I know that feeling but with me it's usually last weekend. I once had a resort owner offer to let me come to his place for free on July 11th.


----------



## BITE-ME

Salmonid said:


> after some thought, I realized one that really gets my goat and has to do with this forum....
> 
> I really hate when someone posts a "obviously not as big as stated" fish and all the people on here defend them..that really ticks me off more then anything.
> 
> Wanna know why its my business?, because those folks give all anglers a bad name and that ever looming "all fishermen are liars" stigma...Im a tourney angler and have weighed enough fish of about all species to know what that fish should weigh...
> 
> Sorry but I guess Im a hater now, who's with me?...
> 
> Salmonid


I'm with you on this one. 

I don't know how many bass and crappie fisherman I've talked to on my home waters that regularly catch 50" to 60" muskies on ultra lights  

I also heard a tale of an incredible growing muskie this season... There were a couple guys new to muskie fishing that I would see on the water just about every other weekend or so over a 2 month period. Apparently they had a particularly good day and caught a few muskies and one of them was a pretty decent one. Every time I would see them they would want to strike up a conversation and tell you the story of that great day. I think the fish started out as a 43" or 44". A week or two would go by and I'd see them on the water again and of course, get to hear the same story again. However, every time this guy would tell me his story the big fish grew and inch or two. I don't know if he forgot he told me the story already or what, but I'd be polite and let him tell me again. The last time I heard the story the fish was up to a 48" or 49". They would frequently talk to some of my other fishing buddies on the water as well... my buddies and I enjoyed comparing notes and monitoring the fishes explosive growth over those two months


----------



## BITE-ME

I also hate crappie fisherman who say the crappie fishing isn't what it used to be and whine about their catch rate being down due to muskie, striper or saugeye eating all the crappies...  These are some of the same crappie fisherman that will take a limit of crappie when the bite is on and keep returning to the lake day after day to take more & more limits until it's fished out. 

If you are looking for a reason why the crappie numbers are down, maybe you should first look in your freezer before blaming it on another fish species.


----------



## Mason52

I get sick of hearing that too. That's just it though, the crappie numbers aren't down according to every good crappie fisherman I talk to on C C. Crappie numbers do fluctuate, but guys I know that fish for them and seem to have a clue tell me constantly about the big fish and big numbers they catch. Many also seem to say that they put um all back but 8 or 10.


----------



## gibson330usa

I hate when I get to the river and realize I brought the Festivus pole instead of my fishing pole.


----------



## gulfvet

I hate the liar tag,too, because I make it a point not to embellish my stories. Nobody has ever caught me lying about the size or amount of fish I catch and nobody ever will because I tell it straight. There was a plaque in my Grandpa Douglas's kitchen that read, "Lord, grant me strength to catch a fish so large, that even I, when telling of it afterwards may never need to lie." I have caught several such fish in my life and I know my grandfather did because sometimes I was witness to those catches. I just don't understand anglers lying about the size or numbers of fish they catch. In my book, any angler who lies about fish likely doesn't know how to catch fish and has to invent great catches. I feel the same way about this issue that Norm Mclean said he and his brother felt about fishing. When asked if it was a matter of life and death, their reply was, "No, it's much more important than that."


----------



## Lowell H Turner

The art of `understatement` is SO much more "impressive"; kind of like saying RMS Titanic hit some ice flows and had some paint scraped off (which incidently DID also happen...)


----------



## chevyjay

i hate the people that don't understand the concept of the boat prep area at a boat ramp and prep by where you pay to launch (or even worse) at the dock once they launched.
i hate the people you think they don't need any common sense or boating knowledge to own a boat(just money)
i hate the wave runners who shoot out from behind the break walls past the harbor entrance.


----------



## Dandrews

I hate it when you&#8217;re climbing down a steep muddy bank trying to get into your small inflatable boat&#8230; take a tumble and slide sideways, land on your back in the boat with one leg folded under your back and you reach out for the bank with the other leg to keep yourself in place. You can&#8217;t push with the leg under you because you&#8217;re in a soft inflatable boat that&#8217;s got too much give and there&#8217;s a very steep drop off under you, you can&#8217;t stand up on your other leg either because it&#8217;s on a very steep muddy, slippery bank. So you lay there like a turtle trapped on its shell fully aware of how ridicules the scene is&#8230;simultaneously laughing and wondering how in the heck you&#8217;re going to get your big arse upright again. Mean while your buddy&#8217;s standing there eyes as big as silver dollars, face turning purple, trying not to laugh, offering help but not knowing exactly how.

&#8230;Yea&#8230;I hate when that happens.


----------



## SConner

Dandrews said:


> I hate it when youre climbing down a steep muddy bank trying to get into your small inflatable boat take a tumble and slide sideways, land on your back in the boat with one leg folded under your back and you reach out for the bank with the other leg to keep yourself in place. You cant push with the leg under you because youre in a soft inflatable boat thats got too much give and theres a very steep drop off under you, you cant stand up on your other leg either because its on a very steep muddy, slippery bank. So you lay there like a turtle trapped on its shell fully aware of how ridicules the scene issimultaneously laughing and wondering how in the heck youre going to get your big arse upright again. Mean while your buddys standing there eyes as big as silver dollars, face turning purple, trying not to laugh, offering help but not knowing exactly how.
> 
> YeaI hate when that happens.


Thank you, this mental picture made my night. Glad I am not the only one capable of achieving rather complex gymnastic maneuvers while fishing


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Dandrews said:


> Mean while your buddys standing there eyes as big as silver dollars, face turning purple, trying not to laugh, offering help but not knowing exactly how.


That guy is obviously a saint. I bet he must be a great guy, good looking, smart, and just all around swell. Come to think of it you probably owe that guy a beer..


----------



## Stekor

I hate when I try to plan a full day of fishing on a day off, only to look at the river gauge online and see its going to be up about 3x higher than normal...

I hate the fact that there's spots on the GMR where I can fill a trash bag 3 times a week with nothing but mountain dew bottles, liver tubs, and nightcrawler boxes...

I hate when I have maybe 3 hours to fish, and the bite doesn't turn on for me until about 2 hours and 45 minutes into the trip...

I hate when I get out on a wade and realize I really shouldve either skipped breakfast or waited a few more minutes to let nature run its course..

I hate that every time you fish near a dam, there's "that guy" who had a state record fish the day/hour/minute before you got there, but it broke off right before they could land it..

Lastly, I hate when the weather is so unfavorable for fishing that I spend my time airing my grievances about fishing online!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dandrews

oldstinkyguy said:


> That guy is obviously a saint. I bet he must be a great guy, good looking, smart, and just all around swell. Come to think of it you probably owe that guy a beer..


I dont know about all that good lookin stuff but I could buy a beer



SConner said:


> Thank you, this mental picture made my night. Glad I am not the only one capable of achieving rather complex gymnastic maneuvers while fishing


Poetry in motion; how & where I landed I cant explain, if I would have landed any other way Id have gone swimming and lost every bit of my gear. Visions of the little boat shooting out from under me kept going through my head.


----------



## JoeFro

I hate it when fisherman are all over the docks at the launch ramp and your prop gets tangled in their lines that they don't move. 

I hate it when people launch their boat and tie it to the dock so that their boat blocks the ramp - instead of tying to the other side of the dock. 

I hate it when you are trying to get your boat out of the water and you have to wait for the idiot that tied their boat up blocking the ramp and that idiot boat mistakes reverse for forward on his motor and collides with your boat with his in full speed reverse (actually happened on CC this summer to me)

I hate it when you have just put on new line and have bad line twist

I hate it when the tackle stores around here always seem to run out of the lures that I want to use

I hate it that I have become a hater!!!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler

JoeFro said:


> I hate it when fisherman are all over the docks at the launch ramp and your prop gets tangled in their lines that they don't move.
> 
> I hate it when people launch their boat and tie it to the dock so that their boat blocks the ramp - instead of tying to the other side of the dock.
> 
> I hate it when you are trying to get your boat out of the water and you have to wait for the idiot that tied their boat up blocking the ramp and that idiot boat mistakes reverse for forward on his motor and collides with your boat with his in full speed reverse (actually happened on CC this summer to me)
> 
> I hate it when you have just put on new line and have bad line twist
> 
> I hate it when the tackle stores around here always seem to run out of the lures that I want to use
> 
> I hate it that I have become a hater!!!!!


Hey, embrace the hate! Hehe

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Just Fishin'

Great idea for a thread haha

I hate single-digit temps

I hate sailboaters

I hate idiots at the boat ramps.. as others have mentioned. No respect or common courtesy..

I hate single-digit temps
I hate single-digit temps
I hate single-digit temps


----------



## fished-out

I hate it when the lid comes off the crappie nibbles in my coat pocket and I leave the coat in the truck over night.....


----------



## JoeFro

I hate it when you leave nightcrawlers in the fridge for 6 months and your wife finds them and takes them out of of the fridge so you don't know how old they are - until you open up the container to take a sniff


----------



## catmando

I hate when Montgomery Co. decides to pump raw sewage into the GMR while i'm fishing it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

When people ask for advice on this board and don't thank the ppl that help them out. I don't know if the situation has ever happened to me when I help someone or not, but I see it pretty often with other guys.... Drives me crazy.


----------



## whodeynati

I hate it when on my off days, it's either -30/ raining or snowing/ or the mighty Ohio River is blown out. The past 3 weeks for me. Besides the 2 times I did get a small window after work. 
I got me some winter blue cats to catch!!!!


----------



## catmando

Posting about a great day (w/pic's) and then go back the next day and see some d-bag with a ogf sticker on the side of his boat fishing your spot.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catmando

Did anyone say pleasure boaters cranking up really lame tunes?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mason52

And now for some good news. I looked at the 10 day forecast and it said the high for Thurs would be 54 degrees and Fri would get up to 58. Now that should feel pretty good. I know the ice guys won't like it much, but it's been a long Winter for me. I know it's not over, but I could stand a few days of above freezing......


----------



## Mr. A

It's -13 right now at my house. I'll take just about anything warmer than this!

Mr. A


----------



## Fishingisfun

I dislike impatient people at the ramp. If your in a hurry let me know before I begin my launch process. I will let you go ahead of me. I will have prepped for launch before I moved to the ramp. I will launch as quickly as I can being a solo fisherman and move my boat away from the ramp before parking my truck so you can launch. I pull out the same way loading as quickly as possible. Loading always seems to take longer. I admit I have not tried to load using the outboard because I'm concerned I will hit the prop on the ramp. I hope I get better at the launching and take out process. If you see someone at the dock that seems to need help while your waiting you should offer to help and maybe their next time out they will launch as quickly as you do. If you want to be on the water at daybreak arrive early. If not have the curtesy to not voice your contempt at others for being slower at the ramp. Enjoy your time fishing and don't ruin another persons day fishing by acting out.


----------



## pikeguy

These are way too funny! 
-I hate dumping a bucket full of chubs in your trunk while going over railroad tracks on a hot spring morning, and finding all but 3 of them until the next day. 
-I hate removing the back seat in my car to find the 3 previously mentioned, now decomposing chubs that somehow while still alive found a way to flop from the trunk to under the back seat.
-I hate driving for 2 weeks without a back seat until the smell finally left. (after multiple cleanings- wish I could bottle that smell!)
-I hate it when, after repeated attempts to make the perfect cast under an overhanging tree at the river, I manage to perfectly arch my popper over the longest branch. Then, what the heck, let me splash the popper up and down over the branch, only to have the biggest smallmouth I have ever had on smash it, now with slack line because of the branch. Yes, she is still swimming.


----------

